

MooTools 1.5 is here - GCheung55
http://mootools.net/blog/2014/05/19/mootools-1-5-is-here/

======
kentaromiura
just 2 years 2 months and 22 days after the latest main release!

~~~
evv
Hey- thats nearly the exact same amount of time since I've used MooTools.

For my uses, jQuery's popularity eventually won out, but now I congratulate
myself on being jQuery free.

Hopefully we can leave these massive and monolithic JS libraries in the past
now that we have sane client-side modules with Browserify.

~~~
kentaromiura
or with
[https://github.com/mootools/wrapup](https://github.com/mootools/wrapup) :)

